# Introducing Ivy...



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Ivy's home! 

here's photos without further ado:

her first time out

















she decided yes, she did like seed  victory!

























then she ate some mash! veggie beak here.









she's just beautiful! it's the first time I've ever seen a white tiel and i'm totally in love  and her personality - none of my others have ever shown their personality on day no. 1 but Ivy has. she's friendly, not at all scared, inquisitive and happiest when there's people in the room and background noise. she and Bjorn are already shrieking to each other  she's does this raspy croony squeaky baby noise when she's eating - i don't know why. but she's definitely well weaned and LOVES her seed. she drank water today too and she's playing with the toy i made her.

i think she'll find quarantine a bit hard. it's difficult to spread my time between her and the other two - but I'll try my best  it's only a month! i have a feeling she's going to be very confident and extravert - i hope Bjorn and Ollie love her


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

OMG, she's gorgeous! Congrats, Sasha!  She looks like such a little lady.  If she ever disappears, you'll know where to find her. ;3


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

she is absolutely beautiful congrats and you do need a new siggy


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh finally! She's so pretty! And she's already making ties with Bjorn, I think she found her buddy (Besides you of course )


----------



## 22caity22 (Oct 3, 2013)

She's gorgeous!!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow, she has one glossy beak!!  She's beeaauuttifuullll!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Awe, she is lovely!







Congrats on finally having her home.


----------



## EntwinedSpoon (Jun 12, 2013)

She's so pretty!!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

She's gorgeous
Congrats on your new little one!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

RowdyTiel said:


> OMG, she's gorgeous! Congrats, Sasha!  She looks like such a little lady.  If she ever disappears, you'll know where to find her. ;3


LOL! I reckon I could get there first.

Ivy is so so so pretty.  Congrats on your little lady.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

She's beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

OMG Sasha she is totally precious!







Congrats!!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

She is so cute and she looks very happy with her new family !


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

thanks everyone  she's a happy chappy. she doesn't stop eating - it's ridiculous lol she just consumes seeds and mash at a rate of knots! at least she's eating veggies :lol:


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

She's Beautiful! You're going to be busy for the next month, but like you said, it's only a month. And I remember my weaned birds making that noise for a little while - it's just a throwback from their chick days. So cute!


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

She's so gorgeous  And I'm happy she has a great personality! Congrats! Now she's home, we can offcially say Tiel Fever has claimed another victim


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Awe bless








She is SOO pretty! Congrats
Oh no! now my tiel fever is breaking out!


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

love your new siggy


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Congrats, she's so cute


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Congratulations, she is cute! She already looks right at home


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

What a cutie


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> Awe bless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! You dont have enough? :rofl:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

haha!
I feel like I have enough but for some reason I want another
I'm trying hard not to let it overcome me (which is almost impossible for me) but it's at least a try 
To be honest I had this fever going on for at least 2 months


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

here's Ivy having dinner last night  she just eats and eats and eats!


















messy beak much 


















ok guys! genetic miracle  no bald patch! none! and she's even got a lutino-lutino pairing a few generations back. and two whiteface parents - i'm quite amazed and thankful


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She is so beautiful








I love her head in the 2nd to last photo! It's so strait


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

So cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's awesome to hear. Sounds like she's gonna fit right in! :excited:


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Ivy is so beautiful, my Joe asks if he can marry her


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

hmm well I'd say yes to Joe, but Bjorn says she's his


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

I love white teils, she is just beautiful!! She looks so sweet too, I bet she'll be a cuddler!


----------

